# - Livro de Reclamações -



## ERVATUGA (Apr 18, 2010)

*- Livro de Reclamações -​*









*Bem pessoal, isto é simples. Se vocês tiverem alguma remarca/questão/reclamação sobre qualquer assunto do que consta os temas tratados aqui no SSC português (arquitectura, requalificações,etc.) eu tomo a iniciativa de enviar um email as câmaras dos projectos em questão. Mas para isso metam aqui fotos para comprovar as vossas diligências. *

:cheers:​


----------



## ERVATUGA (Apr 18, 2010)

ERVATUGA said:


> Entrada no Castelo de São Jorge aumenta 40 por cento e passa a custar sete euros
> 
> Longe vai o tempo em que não era preciso pagar para entrar no Castelo de São Jorge, em Lisboa. E anteontem entrou em vigor um novo tarifário que representa um aumento de 40 por cento. Em 2004, a entrada custava três euros. Dois anos depois, subiu para cinco euros. Desde a última terça-feira, o acesso a este monumento nacional passou a custar sete euros.
> O Castelo de São Jorge está entre os monumentos mais visitados do país (PÚBLICO)
> ...





visconde said:


> realmente 7 euros é demais
> que se pague entrada ainda se aceita, mas 7€ é um exagero





Barragon said:


> A entrada é 7.5... mas é o monumento mais visitado





Three Of Five said:


> Um absurdo extorcionista, se tivermos em conta que a entrada no convento de Mafra custa 6 €, 7,5€ para ver um castelo com erros de reconstruçao é um roubo autêntico.hno:hno:





Barragon said:


> É para aproveitar os camónes





rbaps said:


> Só se for mesmo. Nem a vista compensa o preço porque há muitos miradouros na cidade com vistas, na minha opinião, bem melhores. Eu se não tivesse a isenção por ser morador em Lisboa nunca lá teria posto um pé a pagar esse preço.





Marco Bruno said:


> 5 Euros era mais do que suficiente. Sempre gostei de ir lá, mas assim evito.





Three Of Five said:


> E qual a justificação para que os residentes no concelho estejam isentos? Os monumentos nacionais não são restaurados com verbas do IGESPAR, vindas do OE, para o qual todos os Portugueses contribuem? Esta é uma discriminação absurda, repetida em Sintra e em mais nenhum local nacional!





Marco Bruno said:


> Eu não pretendia justificar nada. Para mim pagavam todos. Até acho que aquilo é mais visitado por não residentes do que por residentes. Só acho 7 euros muito exagerado.





ambiente2008 said:


> O Castelo é propriedade do Município de Lisboa e não do Estado Central. Por isso a CM pode fazer os descontos que entende.
> 
> Como muitos monumentos, privados ou públicos, podem ser objeto de recuperação com fundos públicos, basta apresnetar candidaturas aos mesmos.





Three Of Five said:


> Não, não é, o castelo de São Jorge é património do estado, e cabe ao IGESPAR definir os preços das entradas tal como o faz para todos os monumentos do país. Os senhores de Lisboa e Sintra é que entregaram a gestão dos monumentos a entidades privadas ( PPPs) para assim esbulharem os visitantes e alimentarem mais uns trafulhas!


http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=58969705#post58969705​
Aqui fica uma reclamação que quando tiver tempo vou ocupar-me. Quando receber (se receber) resposta da CML aqui postarei.


----------



## Filipe_Teixeira (Dec 19, 2005)

excelente iniciativa. falta apenas capacidade jurídica :lol:


----------



## ERVATUGA (Apr 18, 2010)

JR2 said:


>





Fern said:


> O problema não está na requalificação, está no uso que lhe é dado. O espaço é mal frequentado e as autoridades não estão minimamente preocupadas.





Miguel13 said:


> Quanto tempo é que já tem depois da requalificação? Deve-se ter batido um recorde de tempo depois de um sitio requalificado (e que até ficou bem) ficar neste estado!





Zurb said:


> Antes já se sabia o uso portanto o gasto feito mais a obra favorável aos tags e ao lixo entre as pedras são condenáveis. Que retardadice politica...





Barragon said:


> :bash: péssimo





PTBlackBird said:


> É isto que me deprime na minha cidade. Sei que é um problema de todo o mundo, mas a falta de cidadania e respeito pelo que pertence a todos é aquilo que mais me incomoda nos Lisboetas. Somos dos piores nisso.
> 
> :bash:
> 
> Mais vale não se fazerem obras nessas zonas, está visto. Se gostam de viver na imundice é mais produtivo estarmos todos quietos. Entre porcaria nova e velha, é tudo igualmente triste.





MarcoSousa said:


> Nisso não é só os portugueses que fazem essa imundice (apesar de serem os que fazem mais). Basta ir lá, pra ver a carrada de estrangeiros a beberem litrosas, vinho de pacote, e a fumar ganzas e tal.
> 
> Pra eles Lisboa/Portugal é o pais perfeito. Veiem a Lisboa pra serem rebeldes e fazerem porcaria que nos países deles eram logo castigados.
> 
> ...





NunoMC said:


> Se fosse eu a mandar criava leis para punir fortemente todo o tipo de vandalismo, incluindo grafitis. E punir fortemente passa por multas que realmente doam (pelo menos 10x o total de custos de limpeza e substituição de materiais estragados), e na falta de pagamento seriam substituidas por penas de prisão *efectivas*, nada de penas suspesas. Por algum motivo em Singapura não há um único rabisco, pois lá dói... Obviamente tudo isto seria complementado com videovigilância para identificar os "jovens". "Ui ai e os direitos humanos, a privacidade da pessoa humana..." Parece que já estou a ouvir os protestos contra a videovigilância icard:
> 
> Mudem o mobiliário urbano para o que quiserem, com leis permissivas e uma atitude de "país de brandos costumes" tudo continuará a ser destruido, grafitado e tornado numa lixeira onde os porcos chafurdam e se sentem confortáveis. Se até a estátua do Marquês de Pombal é grafitada, claramente o problema não está no mobiliário urbano.





Oponopono said:


> Literalmente... dói!!!
> 
> É um dos meus modelos favoritos de legislação penal.
> 
> De resto concordo plenamente contigo. Não é o normal viver duma sociedade em todas as suas facetas, incluindo o desenho e organização do espaço público que tem que adaptar-se aos vândalos. São os vandalos que têm que deixar de o ser, a bem ou a mal.





NunoMC said:


> Eu sei, o que eu disse tem dupla interpretação, uma figurativa e outra muito literal em termos de dor corporal :lol:





ERVATUGA said:


> O estado da relva, sem falar do resto uke:





jbatis13 said:


> Meus senhores, escrevam para a camara a RECLAMAR.
> A camara tem um site "na minha rua", onde todos podem reclamar, pedir.:bash:


:lol: Já me tinha esquecido deste tópico. Mail enviado quando receber resposta (se receber) posto aqui 

:cheers:


----------



## ERVATUGA (Apr 18, 2010)

Barragon said:


> Para quando a pousada?





ERVATUGA said:


> O projecto de recuperação da Fortaleza devia ter concluído em finais de 2013 :nuts: x 1000.





Barragon said:


> Sinceramente... envias um mail à CMAlandroal?


kay:



Barragon said:


> Já enviaste?


Venho agora de enviar, espero que dêem resposta senão


----------



## ERVATUGA (Apr 18, 2010)

Filipe_Teixeira said:


> excelente iniciativa. falta apenas capacidade jurídica :lol:


Deixa isso comigo


----------



## claudiopaçoscoelho (Jul 18, 2014)

Um dia ainda ganhas um prémio:lol:


----------



## Tchokan (Apr 22, 2011)

ERVATUGA said:


> Venho agora de enviar, espero que *deiam* resposta senão


Então, Erva? Dêem... :lol: kay:


----------



## ERVATUGA (Apr 18, 2010)

claudiopaçoscoelho said:


> Um dia ainda ganhas um prémio:lol:


Ou uma multa :lol:



Tchokan said:


> Então, Erva? Dêem... :lol: kay:


Obreigadoch tchokain, eichta foi fortche :lol:


----------



## Tchokan (Apr 22, 2011)

kay: :lol:


----------



## JR2 (Apr 22, 2014)

Boa iniciativa Erva. Boa sorte:


----------



## ERVATUGA (Apr 18, 2010)

:lol: :cheers:


----------



## ERVATUGA (Apr 18, 2010)

NunoRaimundo said:


> Partilho cópia do email que enviei à CML protestando contra as recentes alterações ao projecto da Av República. Se alguém estiver interessado em comunicar algo semelhante, sinta-se à vontade para usar as partes deste texto com que concordar.





> Exmo. Senhor Presidente da Câmara Municipal de Lisboa Dr. Fernando Medina,
> Exmo. Senhor Vereador do Planeamento, Urbanismo e Espaço Público Arq. Manuel Salgado,
> 
> Venho por este meio, como munícipe que se desloca na cidade tanto a pé como de automóvel, manifestar o meu mais veemente protesto pela falta de coragem demonstrada pela CML na solução por que optou para o projecto de requalificação da Av. República.
> ...





luisribeiro said:


> Apoio Nuno e assino.





luisribeiro said:


> Esse recuo deve ser a uma cambada de velhos que so pensam em si, no carro, em alheiras e em ir ao sabado às putas com os amigos depois de assobiar às miudas no campo grande. Povo de merda!
> 
> Devem ter ameaçado em levar a Tribunal! Nojentos!


kay:


----------



## ERVATUGA (Apr 18, 2010)

RDias15 said:


> Fui demasiado complexo na pergunta?





Miguel13 said:


> Tens de chegar ao detalhe. O tuga chico-esperto gosta de complicar. Portanto dá-lhe o que ele pede, para perceber que também cai no ridículo.





Marco Bruno said:


> :lol:





Reflex said:


> Muito bom!:rofl:
> 
> De qualquer modo, em vez de tanto alarido com a resposta deveriam fazer um :bow: por haver algum às 7h da manhã a responder no fb da CML...





RDias15 said:


> Provavelmente ainda estava acordado depois de uma party :banana: daí não ter percebido.


kay:


----------



## ERVATUGA (Apr 18, 2010)

NunoRaimundo said:


> Partilho cópia do email que enviei à CML protestando contra as recentes alterações ao projecto da Av República. Se alguém estiver interessado em comunicar algo semelhante, sinta-se à vontade para usar as partes deste texto com que concordar.





> Exmo. Senhor Presidente da Câmara Municipal de Lisboa Dr. Fernando Medina,
> Exmo. Senhor Vereador do Planeamento, Urbanismo e Espaço Público Arq. Manuel Salgado,
> 
> Venho por este meio, como munícipe que se desloca na cidade tanto a pé como de automóvel, manifestar o meu mais veemente protesto pela falta de coragem demonstrada pela CML na solução por que optou para o projecto de requalificação da Av. República.
> ...





DiogoBaptista said:


> Exmo. Senhor Diogo Baptista
> Boa tarde
> 
> Na sequência do seu email que mereceu a nossa melhor atenção, informamos que o atual projeto está salvaguardado sendo a pedonalização da Avenida Praia da Vitória um exemplo claro disso.
> ...


kay:


----------



## ERVATUGA (Apr 18, 2010)

ERVATUGA said:


>





Lino said:


> vem comer tripa enfarinhada e beber uns canecos, acordas com uma miúda gira da Foz ao lado.... se comes comida fina só te calha aí um camafeu da Sé"
> que raio de pub





alentejolover said:


> ????
> 
> http://p3.publico.pt/vicios/20629/o-porto-autentico-nao-e-isto-senhores





Lino said:


> É de mau gosto... e uma coisa é humor (a cabeça de alce) mas temos que saber quem é o destinatário e o contexto do anúncio, o objecto deste, etc. Se fosse um vídeo de humor, sketch de alguma tv, projecto universitário, ya.... mas num anúncio oficial é reprovável. Não sei como é que a CMP o autorizou.
> 
> O Porto não é isto e o Porto está menos autêntico. E sinceramente eu utilizaria genuine...


Devo dizer que também não gosto nada do vídeo. Tipo, vem ao Porto para te embriagares e acordares com uma gaja da invicta. E depois aparece um asiático com uma foto da cidade :nuts:


----------



## ERVATUGA (Apr 18, 2010)

^^

A página mencionada no artigo do Público: https://www.facebook.com/CamaraMunicipaldoPorto/videos/10154239546259066/


----------



## ERVATUGA (Apr 18, 2010)

DiogoBaptista said:


> :drool::drool: Excelente! Muito obrigado pelas fotos!
> 
> PS: Os torreões do Terreiro do Paço e o Palácio Foz bem que também estão a precisar de uma intervenção assim..





LP12 said:


> Obrigado kay:
> 
> Nem me digas nada... Há uns tempos escrevi à CML, via portal "Na minha rua", a propósito da necessidade "urgente" do restauro e conservação das fachadas do Palácio Foz e responderam-me isto:
> 
> ...


kay:


----------



## ERVATUGA (Apr 18, 2010)

LP12 said:


> Acabei de escrever outro email a solicitar o restauro e conservação das fachadas do Palácio Foz e "disparei-o"para todo o lado; todo o lado mesmo: Presidência do conselho de ministros, DGPC, toda a gente na CML, para a Junta de Freguesia de Santa Maria Maior...
> 
> Espero que faça efeito. Custa-me um pouco ver aquele palácio naquele estado...


kay:


----------



## Shafeeq Basheer (May 12, 2015)

mmMMപിMN


----------



## ERVATUGA (Apr 18, 2010)

*Made in Correeiros já não tem nome à porta (vai mudar novamente) e insulta clientes que pedem preços*

*O restaurante mais polémico dos últimos tempos em Portugal voltou, pelos piores motivos, a dar nas vistas.*​
Made in Correeiros, o restaurante que viralizou em Portugal devido aos modo como engana os clientes com preços excessivos, voltou a gerar polémica depois de um grupo de homens ter pedido a ementa do restaurante e um dos empregados a ter recusado sem que estes se identificassem primeiro.

Após a recusa da ementa por parte do empregado, o grupo de clientes questionaram o porquê e estes foram corridos com insultos à porta do estabelecimento por mais do que um empregado.

Vale a pena salientar que toda a propaganda negativa feita nas redes sociais e plataformas online pelos portugueses e outros ex-clientes resultou de forma positiva e o restaurante é agora visto por toda a gente como uma “burla”. O restaurante à hora de almoço estava completamente vazio, enquanto que os que se situavam ao lado tinham clientes.

No primeiro minuto do vídeo podes ouvir e ver os insultos, nos minutos seguintes podes ver a reportagem da TVI.






Fonte: http://www.tuga.press/made-in-correeiros-ja-nao-nome-porta-vai-mudar-insulta-clientes-pedem-precos/


----------



## ERVATUGA (Apr 18, 2010)

Cidade_Branca said:


>





Abroad said:


> Lindos projetos pela Baixa fora! :cheers: Mas as m**das dos graffitis e tags selvagens já não é possível! Porque é que no CH de Roma não se vêem e aqui é um degredo :bash:
> O que fazem os autarcas e educação?!





lx1755 said:


> Essa escumalha só lá vai com prisão...
> 
> É como os incendiários, só lá vão com penas de 25 anos.
> 
> ...


...


----------



## NunoMC (Oct 27, 2013)

ERVATUGA said:


> *Made in Correeiros já não tem nome à porta (vai mudar novamente) e insulta clientes que pedem preços*
> 
> *O restaurante mais polémico dos últimos tempos em Portugal voltou, pelos piores motivos, a dar nas vistas.*​


Estou seriamente a pensar ir a esse "restaurante" com uns amigos só para a galhofa e os foder um bocadinho... do género de irem 20 pessoas incluindo vários estrangeiros (o alvo preferido), sentarem-se todos, estar meia-hora a debater o que pedir (e provavelmente vão trazer entradas que ninguém pediu e ninguém toca) e depois sair sem pedir nada. Podem meter as entradas no ass depois...


----------



## fidalgo (Mar 10, 2007)

viste o episodio do kitchen nightmares do "amy baking company"?


----------



## ERVATUGA (Apr 18, 2010)

*DENÚNCIA DE OBRAS SUPOSTAMENTE ILEGAIS*

http://www.cm-lisboa.pt/servicos/pedidos/urbanismo-e-obras/obras-de-edificacao-e-demolicao/denuncia-de-obras-supostamente-ilegais

*CÂMARA MUNICIPAL DE LISBOA*

http://portaldaqueixa.com/marcas/camara-municipal-de-lisboa​


----------



## ERVATUGA (Apr 18, 2010)

DiogoBaptista said:


> Qual é que era o site para se denunciar estacionamento ilegal e abusivo?
> 
> Só encontro a app Queixa de estacionamento ilegal
> https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.form.parking.violation
> ...





ERVATUGA said:


> ^^
> 
> http://www.cm-lisboa.pt/servicos/servicos-online/na-minha-rua
> 
> ...


...


----------



## ERVATUGA (Apr 18, 2010)

DiogoBaptista said:


> Pessoal eu nunca pensei isto ser possível, ainda mais neste Século..
> 
> Estou profundamente chocado com o que vi!
> 
> ...





lmpanp said:


> Há décadas que passo por aí como atalho para descer a rua do Giestal.
> Não é muito e as pessoas são afáveis - se tens de parar por de repente atravessarem a quelha até te pedem desculpa e brindam-te com um sorriso.





Barragon said:


> Não acredito que ainda não têm nada planeado para aí... não fica no Casalinho da Ajuda.. fica numa zona premium.





Barragon said:


> Mais zonas péssimas próximas:
> 
> Rio Seco: https://www.google.pt/maps/@38.7051418,-9.1924149,127m/data=!3m1!1e3
> 
> ...





transportfanboy said:


> É mesmo uma zona premium, até têm piscina como se pode ver no terceiro link. :lol:





MaXxImE said:


> A impressão que eu tenho é que parece haver aqui muitos forumers que não conhecem o pais onde vivem (baseando-se apenas nos spots publicitarios para turista ver), e depois ficam todos ofendidos quando alguém lhes atira com as verdades em plena face.
> 
> Isso que tu postaste, ja eu conhecia ha anos. E existem muitas zonas assim por esse Portugal afora.





Barragon said:


> Lisboa tem vindo a melhorar bastante. Continuam a existir muitos vazios urbanos que têm que ser consolidados ao invés de se construir para fora.
> 
> A zona oriental de Lisboa ainda é pior e quem conhece sabe do que falo. Tem que ser ir ao local e ver o nojo e o esquecimento que muitas das zonas de Lisboa estão.


...


----------



## ERVATUGA (Apr 18, 2010)

Lord Farquad said:


> *Milhares de peixes mortos no Tejo devido à poluição*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Cidade_Branca (Jul 27, 2004)

*Continua a mortandade de peixes no Tejo*



> O Movimento pelo Tejo – proTejo – e em particular o seu ativista Arlindo Consolado Marques – volta a mostrar imagens de centenas (ou mesmo milhares) de peixes mortos no rio Tejo, em várias zonas a jusante de Vila Velha de Ródão e também na zona da Barragem de Fratel e de Belver, onde se regista também uma espuma esbranquiçada e água escura. Estas imagens são do passado fim-de-semana de 4 e 5 de novembro, mesmo depois de alguma chuva intensa que se fez sentir nos dias anteriores. Já na semana passada tínhamos aqui dado nota de milhares de peixes mortos no mesmo local mas entretanto continuam a aparecer mais. O movimento proTejo escreveu ao ministro do Ambiente e diz que a “catástrofe ambiental que se anunciava e que está agora a ocorrer com uma vastíssima mortandade de peixes e a destruição da fauna e flora do Tejo”, apontando como causas a poluição causada por empresas e a eutrofização das águas do rio. A eutrofização consiste num tapete verde de algas, que se estende desde Espanha e que é exponenciado pela poluição e pela redução do caudal, que “consome o oxigénio da água e reduz os seus níveis colocando os ecossistemas aquáticos em perigo de sobrevivência e, consequentemente, matando os peixes”, refere o documento do proTejo. “À poluição que chega de Espanha acrescem as contínuas descargas poluentes das celuloses de Vila Velha de Ródão que se acumulam até à barragem do Fratel”, pode ler-se na mesma nota, assinada por Paulo Constantino e José Moura, porta-vozes do movimento.


http://www.oribatejo.pt/2017/11/07/continua-a-mortandade-de-peixes-no-tejo/


----------



## ERVATUGA (Apr 18, 2010)

Viriatox said:


> Acham isto normal!!?? :bash:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





visconde said:


> bem, imagino que tenha sido algo muito fora do normal ja que na foto nao está 1 mas 3 carros (e provavelmente foram mais..)





Ligaanet said:


> Será que bateram na rotunda e estavam a desviar o trânsito pela ciclovia?
> Se não for o caso então era um ciclista com tomates meter-se na frente do primeiro e não sair de lá :bash:





BFTav said:


> hno:hno:hno:hno:





Gorky said:


> Deve ter sido por algo anormal que aconteceu e a policia deve ter encaminhado por ali mas...que PALHAÇADA ..mesmo assim super ridiculooo :bash: :bash: :bash:





DiogoBaptista said:


> Pessoal não há qualquer desculpa ou razão que justifique isto!
> 
> Quem foi o incompetente da policia que mandou os carros por ali?
> 
> ...


...


----------



## ERVATUGA (Apr 18, 2010)

>





ERVATUGA said:


> Que nojice :yuck:





Ligaanet said:


> Para o atrasado mental que projectou isso:





ERVATUGA said:


> Chamem alguém a sério para tratar desta merda :bash:





BFTav said:


> "Ah e tal, uma capital europeia, bla bla bla" ganda porcaria!





Ligaanet said:


> _Nota prévia: eu não sou arquitecto nem percebo nada disso_
> 
> Até eu desenhava um projecto mais decente...





DiogoBaptista said:


> É assim Portugal! Pronto para voltar a ter obras ! Essa frente ribeirinha é uma vergonha! Façam uma limpeza disso de vez !


...


----------



## ERVATUGA (Apr 18, 2010)

bjmarques said:


> Como não onde introduzir isto ponho aqui, pode ser que expandam esta iniciativa para outras freguesias:





Ligaanet said:


> Não só é um bom tiro de partida como isso podia se tornar uma associação nacional: Portugal sem Cabos. Aplaudo a iniciativa :applause:





Gorky said:


> Meu Deusss...sempre falei dessa palhaçada , dessa praga dos cabos q estão em todas as fachadas dos prédios principalmente no CH e entre os prédios ...finalmente vejo iniciativa..tou emocionado...acho que vou chorar


kay:


----------



## ERVATUGA (Apr 18, 2010)

pho4nix said:


> 11-01-2018
> 
> Estacionamento barato e impune.





Ligaanet said:


> Quando é assim toca a telefonar para a polícia municipal. Ainda por cima está ali com os espelhos a jeito.





pho4nix said:


> Número da polícia sff.





Ligaanet said:


> *Polícia Municipal de Lisboa*
> Rua Cardeal Saraiva, s/n, 1070-045 Lisboa
> Linha Azul: 808202036
> 
> ...





Abraço said:


> https://www.passeiolivre.org/p/denuncia-de-estacionamento.html
> 
> https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=pt.dm.parkingviolation


...


----------



## ERVATUGA (Apr 18, 2010)

DiogoBaptista said:


> Por favor partilhem e ajudem! Bem que é preciso!!
> 
> *Está a decorrer uma petição com vista à regulamentação dos grafittis. O objectivo principal desta petição, para além das suas propostas, é levar o problema a debate à Assembleia Municipal.
> As paredes das nossas casas estão cada vez mais sujas, levando a que alastre mais e mais face à impunidade e à falta de medidas de mitigação do fenómeno.*
> http://peticaopublica.com/pview.aspx?pi=ANTIGRAFITOS


kay:


----------



## ERVATUGA (Apr 18, 2010)

Lord Farquad said:


> *Miguel Sousa Tavares - Vídeo: "Há três celuloses a descarregar para o Tejo, é uma selvajaria!"
> *





Lord Farquad said:


> *Confirmada poluição do Tejo por parte das empresas de celulose*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


kay:


----------



## ERVATUGA (Apr 18, 2010)

*Another historical tile panel has disappeared from the streets of Lisbon. This one was created in the 1930s for a milk shop where the milk was taken straight from the cows. It was stolen during a renovation of the building. Don't buy tiles at the flea market -- that's where many of the stolen panels end up.
*
Desapareceu mais um painel de azulejos históricos das ruas de Lisboa. Este foi criado na década de 1930 para uma leitaria onde se vendia o leite diretamente das vacas. Foi roubado durante as obras de reabilitação do prédio. Não compre azulejos na Feira da Ladra -- é para onde vão muitos dos azulejos roubados.*









https://www.facebook.com/lisbonlux/photos/a.10150974637185992.479116.319877100991/10156338808990992/?type=3&theater​
Que grandes FDP!!! :bash: :madwife:


----------



## ERVATUGA (Apr 18, 2010)

Lord Farquad said:


> E agora temos um prédio totalmente em preto na primeira linha da Ribeira.
> 
> Estou em choque. Ainda não consigo qualificar isto...
> 
> Não existe pelouro do urbanismo no Porto, cada um faz o que lhe apetecer, onde quiser... hno:





Barragon said:


> está péssimo!





Gouveia said:


> Não acredito.. :hilarious
> 
> Tantos anos a arranjar os dentes da ribeira, para agora pintarem um de preto :lol:





ERVATUGA said:


> :wtf: :lol:





Spedfrom said:


> Eu gosto. A ribeira é multicolor, sempre foi. De tal forma que demorei alguns segundos a aperceber-me da razão de ser da foto. Aliás, tive que ler o comentário! lol Um preto não faz muita diferença.





ERVATUGA said:


> O problema é que ali faz toda a diferença visto que é o único dessa cor. Eu notei logo aquela cárie :lol:





RuiG21 said:


> Sendo apenas um, não fica assim tão mal, mas se isto se espalhar...





ERVATUGA said:


> https://i.pinimg.com/736x/4f/97/a4/4f97a49c6d9fda80732d5d6c56d8f239--hygiene-humour.jpg





Gouveia said:


> Ou Lisboa..
> Já estou a ver Santa Apolónia em preto.., frente ao Tejo.





ERVATUGA said:


> Das intervenções mais estúpidas que já vi icard: E logo ali hno:





Lord Farquad said:


> O enquadramento é tudo.
> A Ribeira é um bairro de cores vivas, e é harmoniosa nessa diversidade.
> Isto é uma piada de mau gosto, uma afronta...
> Quebra com tudo.
> ...





ERVATUGA said:


> Naquele mural gostaria mais de uma intervenção do Vhils.





Andre_Filipe said:


> Que péssimo gosto esse da Ribeira a preto





DiogoBaptista said:


> Há mais artistas urbanos para além do Vhils sabes?





ERVATUGA said:


> Sim, mas com a reputação do Vhils poucos.





A.Bernardo said:


> Mas que mer** é esta na Ribeira. Há alguma entidade específica para onde um gajo se possa queixar, para além do email da CM do Porto? Isto é uma aberração, destrói por completo a harmonia e as cores vivas daquela zona.





Andre_Filipe said:


> Sinceramente também gostava de saber. Também faria queixa
> 
> EDIT: vão fazer queixa através do balcão virtual da CMP.


icard:


----------



## Cidade_Branca (Jul 27, 2004)

Racistas... :lol:


----------



## lmpanp (Jan 29, 2010)

Racistas o Crlho!

Pinta a tua "Cidade Branca" de preto, pá!!


----------



## Cidade_Branca (Jul 27, 2004)

Estava brincar... :nuts:


----------



## lmpanp (Jan 29, 2010)

O compadri é tã previsível !


----------

